# Best Small Plants for Curly Hair Tarantula Enclosure?



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

i have recently set up my new Curly Hair Tarantula Vivarium and i would like to use plants that stay small, have small leaves, and are from south America (Preferably from costa rica where the tarantula is from) any suggestions? but If i cannot get the plant then i will probably just use ficus pumila.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Poonjab (May 22, 2020)

I’ve never used real plants. But I can tell you my fake plants have a heck of a time against my T.albo. Dunno what her issue is, but loves to dig them up and move them around.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJJon (May 22, 2020)

IMO, it is very difficult to raise tarantulas in a planted vivarium. It can be done, but the vast majority fail. 

The best thing to do is get the viv planted and established and then at some point down the road add a T. I would never put a T in a freshly planted tank. That's just me.

Do what thou wilt.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## CJJon (May 22, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> I’ve never used real plants. But I can tell you my fake plants have a heck of a time against my T.albo. Dunno what her issue is, but loves to dig them up and move them around.


My T. albos are tanks. They like to tear stuff up for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> I’ve never used real plants. But I can tell you my fake plants have a heck of a time against my T.albo. Dunno what her issue is, but loves to dig them up and move them around.





CJJon said:


> My T. albos are tanks. They like to tear stuff up for sure.


Thanks for advice as it is my first tarantula, would Java Moss be ok if i cut it up and glue it to a log that is in her enclosure?


----------



## viper69 (May 22, 2020)

none



NathanB said:


> Thanks for advice as it is my first tarantula, would Java Moss be ok if i cut it up and glue it to a log that is in her enclosure?


You could do that. I've done that type of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

viper69 said:


> none
> 
> 
> 
> You could do that. I've done that type of thing.


Thanks, just a quick question, did you get good moss growth by doing that and did you have a light on the tank? Thanks


----------



## Poonjab (May 22, 2020)

NathanB said:


> Thanks for advice as it is my first tarantula, would Java Moss be ok if i cut it up and glue it to a log that is in her enclosure?


No clue what java moss is. I don’t get super decorative with my enclosures. Just on the few that are more or less display T’s. I’ve used hot glue to attach sphagnum moss to hides, etc..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## viper69 (May 22, 2020)

NathanB said:


> Thanks for advice as it is my first tarantula, would Java Moss be ok if i cut it up and glue it to a log that is in her enclosure?


You could do that. I've done that type of thing.


NathanB said:


> Thanks, just a quick question, did you get good moss growth by doing that and did you have a light on the tank? Thanks


I wasn't looking to grow it out. BUT, some people have here, and they did have a light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

Poonjab said:


> No clue what java moss is. I don’t get super decorative with my enclosures. Just on the few that are more or less display T’s. I’ve used hot glue to attach sphagnum moss to hides, etc..


Ok, java moss is just a popular moss used in the aquarium hobby that can grow out of water but in humid conditions


----------



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

viper69 said:


> You could do that. I've done that type of thing.
> 
> 
> I wasn't looking to grow it out. BUT, some people have here, and they did have a light.


thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (May 22, 2020)

Java moss needs a lot of water and light to grow (there's a reason why it's mostly used in aquariums or dart frog vivariums), and other plants do as well. But those conditions are not actually the ones you want to have with your T. Although T. albo appreciates a bit of moisture in the sub, a swamp isn't good for them. 

I would really stick to fake plants for now. It's safer for your T.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NathanB (May 22, 2020)

Thekla said:


> Java moss needs a lot of water and light to grow (there's a reason why it's mostly used in aquariums or dart frog vivariums), and other plants do as well. But those conditions are not actually the ones you want to have with your T. Although T. albo appreciates a bit of moisture in the sub, a swamp isn't good for them.
> 
> I would really stick to fake plants for now. It's safer for your T.


Thanks for the advice but there aren't any fake plants in Nature

Reactions: Face Palm 2


----------



## TwiztedNinja (May 22, 2020)

Here is a typical Curly enclosure. Lots of dirt, hide, water dish. Fake plants from the store, and dry enclosure. Tarantula likely thriving


----------



## ColeopteraC (May 22, 2020)

NathanB said:


> Thanks for the advice but there aren't any fake plants in Nature


Perhaps a potted succulent would do ok, be careful with sharp points however...

The best would be a plant-less naturalistic terrarium (leaf litter etc.) for too much risk is generated by a live plant. Any live plants will be bulldozed by the T and make things pointlessly difficult, especially for a new keeper like you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thekla (May 22, 2020)

Well then,  you can have a naturalistic looking enclosure without any plants, that's also safe for your T.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asgiliath (May 22, 2020)

I see so many pictures of busy and elaborate enclosures (not a problem, if they are proper for the T) but then I think about one of my A. seemanni enclosures for ex. 




Plain and practical.

This is literally as "fancy" as I get with fake plants and whatever else. 






Just umm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TwiztedNinja (May 22, 2020)

Knowing that tarantulas dont need a ton of space and dont need the extra stuff to live and thrive, I keep the terrestrials pretty simple. They just mess everything up anyway and go underground to spend most of their time. And when its feeding time or they're above ground, I have no obstructions

I put a little more effort into setting up arboreal enclosures but still dont make them super elaborate or busy


----------



## CJJon (May 22, 2020)

I'd love to have a planted viv, but there is a razor thin zone wherein both the T and plants will survive. Too narrow for my skills.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Grym Reaper (May 23, 2020)

NathanB said:


> Thanks for the advice but there aren't any fake plants in Nature


Is it bad that I instantly knew you were also from the UK based on this response alone? (I see the "in the wild" argument far too often in UK FB tarantula groups)  

Natural =/= better. Parasitic nematodes exist in the wild, I'm not gonna get some and then roll a D6 for each of my tarantulas to see which ones get to get eaten from the inside out.

A lot of plants either need more water than is suitable for the majority of species, or lots of light (which tarantulas hate), throw in the fact that tarantulas have a penchant for either digging them up, ripping them apart, burying them in substrate, or webbing over them (all of which will result in dead plants) and fake plants quickly seem like a much better choice for enclosures.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

